# Anubias Ducky



## zozo (28 Jan 2016)

Is doing realy well, got it from Roy (@Greenfinger2, thanks mate! )  few months ago only a rooted rhizom without any leaves, he had grown in semy submersed. It was like dormant a few weeks, nothing much did happen.. I thought Ducky? Kwek kwek? Why not?? Duckies need to float and did tie it on the driftwood near the surface in my new tank. It seems to like it up there.. Made 3 leaves and a flower within 6 weeks.





The first leaf didn't like beeing emersed and dried out a bit, the second did a bit better and the thirth realy has no sign of trouble with it and seems addapted to the lesser humidity rather well.. And now it has made a flower too..




I searched for A. Barteri Ducky.. But i couldn't find any specific info on the origin of Ducky.. Does anybody know a bit more about this variant, why is it different than other a. barteri?? Is it realy called ducky because of it's eas to grow emersed. I have nana's in the same condition not doing so great and are much slower. ??


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Jan 2016)

Hi Marcel,  Ducky is doing well mate congratulations on the flower  Like you I could not find much info on the new plant.


----------



## darren636 (28 Jan 2016)

One of us is quite mad.


----------



## darren636 (28 Jan 2016)

And your avatar is quite possibly the scariest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## zozo (28 Jan 2016)

darren636 said:


> And your avatar is quite possibly the scariest thing I've ever seen.



Lol, that's only the smallest Wabi Kusa i ever made.. Scary??


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Jan 2016)

Hi Marcel, Its a little stunner


----------



## Ryan Thang To (28 Jan 2016)

hahaa


----------



## PARAGUAY (1 Feb 2016)

Is it the Yorkshire "ducky/ducks" variety


----------



## zozo (1 Feb 2016)

I have no clue, it came to me as only ducky.. It came from Greenfinger, he's from london, so the chances it's a UK variety are present. But Roy also doesn't know and couldn't find any info..
I realy don't know, till now i wasn't able to  find any information about any ducky.. It grows and flowers happily, added some extra micros and it's color improved and flower got longer within a few days..




It's like some nursery said "Eureka we have made a Ducky!?" launched it on the market but forgot to tell the world what it is, other than just a Barterii and hide the rest of the information..


----------

